

Startup: Development on Handhelds - dteichman
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cpg/2887057672.html
http://ycombinator.com/rfs5.html<p>So everyone's seen AIDE: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.aide.ui<p>I'd like to found a startup centered on this idea, but in a much more enterprise-oriented fashion.  My solution will work nicely, but not ideally on an iPhone or equivalent Android device.
======
dteichman
What I want to do is develop an enterprise-oriented IDE that doesn't suck on
handhelds. I already took the first step and developed on an iPhone for a
month. It sucked and I know how to fix it.

UPDATE: So, I've already got at least one prospective team member. That was
fast.

